# STAR WARS - The Arc Raider Legacy (Updated 01/01/2005)



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey All,

I've not ever posted a tale on the Story Hour before, but with all the fun I see some of my fellow Australia GMs having, I thought it might be time to give it a go.  I'll just post the first episode, and if people seem interested, I'll continue.

I have about 12 episodes written up, so there is enough info there to keep me going for a while.  I don't know how thorough the write-ups have to be (with dialoge and such), so I'll just have to wait for feedback.

My first post will be about the setting and the characters.


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*SERIES 1: The Araxian Conspiracy*

*Setting:* 5 years after the events of Episode 1: The Phantom Menace

*Background:* The first story is set in and around a group of 5 main planets in the mid rim all positioned in an area of space called Araxian Sector.

The story revolves around the idea that the separatists we see in Episode 2: Attack of the Clones have not yet made their intentions known to the rest of the galaxy, and for the most part don’t yet exist.

The basic plot is that the five main planets in the Araxian Sector have formed a coalition called the Araxian Technocratic Alliance.  The Alliance was created after the planets found that their economies were not benefiting from the taxing of trade routes by the Republic, nor by the way that funding from the Republic was being handled.  The leaders of the five planets felt that they had all that was required to support themselves, and so declared themselves a separate territory.

The creation of the alliance was mainly instigated by the scientific community.  As a result, a majority of the leaders of the Alliance are doctors and scientists.  The worlds within the Alliance have their own governments, and stand alone without fear of being overthrown by the Alliance.  The idea of the Alliance is to allow an independent body with representatives from each planet to govern trade agreements, and develop ways to generate income for worlds in the Alliance.  The other idea behind this was that Alliance members would not have any political affiliations and would be able to operate independently for the good of the Sector.

Each of the worlds has four representatives on the Alliance Council.  The Alliance is led by one person who is allowed to hold the position for no more than 2 years.  The first of these leaders was Professor Novis Kal who had received many awards for his humanitarianism especially in the field of medicine.

Unfortunately for the Alliance, over the last few months, a large number of corporations and institutions have withdrawn their support from within the sector so as not to be seen to be going against the republic, or to be providing resources to dissidents.

This has meant that the Araxian Sector has fallen on dark times financially, and in some parts of the sector, poverty is commonplace.  This is heavily apparent on the world of Dal-Kinsal the capital of the Sector.  Dal-Kinsal is the least industrial of the systems in the Alliance, although it has the greatest Navy in the region.  The primary reason for this is that the system’s 8th planet is heavy in hyperbariades, thus allowing mining for the purpose of starship construction.

Many of the inhabitants of the 5 worlds in the alliance have voiced their concerns regarding the necessity of the Alliance’s existence and have started questioning the motivations of those representing their interests on the council.  With this dissent and poverty has come rebellion and terrorism.

Approximately 6 months ago a group of unknown individuals started attacking recently erected Alliance monuments, and buildings.  On each occasion, an increasing number of lives were lost.  A number of people were arrested for these offences, but each has remained silent and has not claimed an allegiance to a particular terrorist group.

Of course, while the Alliance is dealing with these outbreaks of Rebellion, a number of individuals have started clambering for power, and have begun back door deals with other Alliance members to gain power and influence.

The only individual able to keep the majority of Alliance together is Novis Kal, and many of the Sector's inhabitants support him.  Kal is a charismatic and honourable man, and is the primary reason the entire sector hasn't fallen into a civil war.

The only threat to Premier Kal's leadership within the Alliance is that of Hek Myteron, the Local Governor of Dal-Kinsal, and brother in law to the Premier.  Hek wants nothing but complete Military control over the Alliance, and presidency of the 5 worlds.  Hek however in true diplomatic form has most of his dirty work conducted by his loyal henchman Military Leader Jorganis Sa-Kul. Standing directly behind Hek though is a man named T’Mar Dorstin, a dark side devotee, and servant of a much stronger Dark Jedi.  T’Mar has been sent by his master to assist Hek in creating an area where the Republic will have no influence so that he may lay claim to a rumoured ancient Sith Monastary that supposedly lies in ruined on an unknown planet in the sector.

Meanwhile, an archaeologist named Timon Kessic has uncovered what could possibly be the ruins of the Sith Monastary.  Due to the fact that most of the Sith history has been lost or is unavailable to anyone else except the Jedi Council, Kessic and his team have kept their discovery secret.  Kessic has paid his team well to keep the secret, and has also paid a number of informants to investigate what they can about their discovery.

Unfortunately, one of the archaeologist’s assistants took an artefact from the site, a Sith medallion (the Fornak Nebula), and sold it to the highest bidder.  The buyer, a Herglic named Manaton Nax, hoped to add it to his collection or at the very least, use it to pay some of his gambling debts.  Unfortunately, Nax was later arrested in relation to other matters before he could get rid of the medallion.  The Medallion was consequently seized by the Araxian Government, and taken to the Museum of Dal-Kinsal for investigation.  They had hoped to study the item, but as the majority of their time was spent preparing for the Gala Event at the Palace, the medallion was placed in the security vault inside of the museum.  Nax was later released, and soon after contacted his Hutt friend Belloq, who suggested a certain mercenary group may be able to assist.  With this, Belloq contacted the characters to meet with Nax to “fix” the problem.


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*Setting (Continued):* Meanwhile while all of this skullduggery is going on, Premier Novis Kal has realised that he is gradually loosing control of the Alliance, and thus the support of his people.  As a result, Premier Kal has decided to ask a number of leading smaller corporations to invest in the Araxian Sector.  Two of these corporations are Slayn and Korpil (Vepine) and Jakkar Industries (Correllian Corporation).

In an attempt to coax these corporations into assisting them, Premier Kal has invited them all to a Gala Banquette at his palace in the Main City of Dal-Kinsal.

Also, at this time, the Jedi Council on Coruscant has detected a strange disturbance coming from this area of space.  Unfortunately, with the Republic being effectively shut-out of the area, the Jedi had no "reasonable" way of sending an envoy into the area to investigate without causing further problems between the Araxian Alliance Government and Republic.  It was at this time however that a representative of Slayn and Korpil approached the Republic to send some type of security force with their representative.  At this stage, the Jedi Council gained wind of the request, and offered two Jedi to act as bodyguards to the Verpine envoy.


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 1)*

*Loryan Jakar - Rich Noble*
Come, sit friend. Have some mulled mead - Old Corellian, the best you'll have tasted, I'll wager. My name is Loryan Jakar. I was born to the Jakar family of Corellia. We are what could be considered a wealthy dynasty by most standards. Until my father, Jakar Industries has enjoyed modest success reaching back through tens of generations. My father, however, was a man who believed in working to live.

While I would never deign to correct my father on his stance on a matter, I choose to let my actions speak for themselves. A man should always be judged by actions rather than the imperfect words that frame them. More than  any man, a diplomat understands the fragile and unreliable nature of words, even with the best of intent. A freeman may 'work to live', as he is beholden to none but himself. Those born to nobility, however, should never forget that the privilege of their birth is a responsibility to bring the masses closer to the standard of living you enjoy through nothing more than the lottery of birth.

I took the mantle of leadership on my shoulders at a young age, running the dynasty in all but name by the age of nineteen, having made my father obsolete even in the limited capacity in which he served Jakar Industries. Some (chiefly my father) have whispered that I was ushering in a return to the days of my grandfather, Tol'kur Jakar. My grandfather was an utterly ruthless man who came lately to resolve and drive, and dealt with competition in less than scrupulous ways. It is thanks to my grandfather that I speak Huttese. It is a strange dialect for a Corellian noble to speak, but it became necessary to deal with the criminal element sniffing around the edges of Jakar Industries, hoping for a return to the days of my grandfather.

Jakar Industries reached a point some ten years ago where the company largely ran itself, in the hands of a number of trusted and highly skilled personnel I watched rise through the company, and mentored personally. Since that time, I have served as a diplomat to further the cause of Corellia, the Republic as a whole, and Jakar Industries where possible.

*Personality:* I am not a brilliant man, though I believe intelligence plays a secondary role to diligence and willpower: witness the number of brilliant geniuses who amount to little in the end. There is a saying among the sages: "When I walk with two men, they shall be my teachers. I shall take all that is good in one, and strive to emulate that in myself. I shall take all that is base in the other, and strive to purge it from myself." While I have strong focus, I also have patience. And I acknowledge that the law exists to protect us all.

I endeavour to be quick with a laugh or smile, which is of course easier around friends. I am not an unhappy man, but I remain conscious at all times of my responsibilities. I have been shown at great personal cost what occurs when one is not constantly held in check.

I suffer fools poorly, and I will relentlessly move against those who seek to do Corellia or Jakar Industries ill, in that order. I prefer to achieve my objectives through kind words and smiles, the very bricks and mortar of diplomacy. When that fails, I am not above using the power I have to crush my enemies to protect the ones important to me. I have an inherent distrust of Jedi - I do not believe that any one being should hold that much power in their hands, and I believe the checks and balances that hold Jedi to their vaunted "Light Side" to be flimsy at best.

I enjoy a good party, and mix well with others. I am painfully conscious of my flaws, and seek at every possible juncture to correct them. I have a fascination for technology, particularly cybernetics and starships, and enjoy good relations with the Verpine peoples. I look after those I value well, and seek to bring out the best in my associates and employees to empower them.

*Appearance:* http://www.qgginc.org.au/arcraider/loryan2.gif

*Most likely played by:* Dougray Scott, circa Ever After


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 2)*

*Rev Napraii - Verpine Envoy*
Hatched and raised on Roche G34, in the Roche asteroid system, Rev was trained in all forms of electronics by the greatest engineers and technicians, whom he idolizes and respects. 

Being a child prodigy Rev soon realised he had the ability to repair almost every electronic problem thrown at him and excelled at droid construction & programming.

At age 10, due to Revs high intelligence and abilities, he was promoted to a teacher and went on to develop complex droids to handle daily tasks so that the Verpines could spend more time learning. 

At 17 Rev was invited to accompany diplomats to different star ports and assess each species technology and usefulness as a trade ally. During his travels Rev studied a wide range of species and learnt about their customs and technology.

Due to a favourable transaction allowing the Verpines access to cheap parts Rev has been promoted to a Trade Diplomat at 24.

He has since travelled the stars in search of great technologies for him to dissect and improve for the Verpines use as well as finding other technologically advanced species for the Verpines to trade with.

Personality: Rev is well spoken and polite and with his knowledge about many cultures he always addresses people in the most appropriate manner according to their status & customs. He has a knack for negotiating, a great knowledge of foreign trade practices and a keen eye for a bargain and evaluating the true worth of technical items.

Rev is also a coward. He does not like getting in a fight and will dodge out of the way as soon as possible and hide until the conflict is over. If he gets caught in a sticky situation he will try to talk his way out and will gladly give up information with the threat of being tortured.

For someone who loves collecting spare parts his workshop is very neat and organised and with his great memory Rev knows exactly what parts he has in his workshop and where they are.

Rev can either be found in a workshop fiddling with electronics and circuits, or at parties liaising with other engineers and diplomats.

*Appearance:* http://www.qgginc.org.au/arcraider/rev.gif

*Most likely played by:* ILM CGI Character


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 3)*

*Stim Sallack - Rugged Smuggler*
Every one is a disappointment to their parents – skipping school, ducking work, and crashing the family speeder. Nothing special there. The problem comes when you find yourself on the wrong side of a negotiating table from Belloq, a Hutt who is a (let’s say) colourful local identity. Who could have known she was his girl? What clue could have revealed that the contents of the open safe in that dimly lit city apartment also belonged to him? What act of prophecy could have foretold that offering to play him seven times at cards for double the debt or walk free could go so horribly wrong? Anyway, I now find myself with one of Belloq’s freighters struggling to make the monthly repayments on my debt to him – at a exorbitant interest rate, might I add – an shadowed by the less than dutiful bodyguard he’s lumbered my with. I’m not sure it’s my body that he’s guarding, though. Along the way, I’ve picked up a good co-pilot and a gunner. Both seem like very nice chaps. I’m positive the future looks brighter from here on.

*Personality: * Life is not a rehearsal, a wise man once told me before he collapsed into an inebriated heap on the taproom floor. So, it’s best to live hard and fast. See what that is to see. Do what there is to do. It’s a big galaxy out there. Your fortunes will rise and fall during your time so spend big when you have the credit and take what you can from those who have it when you don’t. When I’ve got a couple of thousand credits burning a hole in my pocket, I know I don’t miss losing a dozen or so. Other people must be the same – aren’t they? I must say, though, that credits are not always worth the holographic counter-counterfeit micro-fibre they’re stamped on. There is nothing quite like the look in a lady’s eye when she believes there’s jewellery to be had. “That’s right, my dear, and all you have to do is ….”

*Most likely played by:* Ben Affleck


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 4)*

*Selko Fema - Mysterious Mercenary*
People speak of the secrets of the Black Widow Nebula in the Fakir Sector and the reclusive Bomaar Monks of Jabba the Hutt's Palace on Tatooine, but none are more mysterious than Selko Fema. Not much is known of Selko’s past, mainly because she doesn’t talk about it much, nor will she answer any questions about it. What is known is that at some point she has received training in starship piloting and operations.  This is only known due to the fact that she’s saved our heroes on more than one occasion with her expert piloting skills. Recently she inherited the Arc Raider, a Ghtroc 720 Stock Light Freighter, from a man named Stim Sellack - a man who she was apparently quite close to. Just for the record, she doesn’t talk about him either. One thing that is blatantly obvious about her is that she likes to avoid trouble - at any cost.

*Personality:* Selko is a quiet loner; a person who tends to stick to the shadows and darkness. You can guess from her manner that her past has not been an easy one, but she doesn’t like to talk about it. She is often untrusting and suspicious and very few have been able to call her a friend. Those around her see a distant and withdrawn woman, who lets no one close. The only thing that lingers after Selko’s presence is the subtle musk of a strange but not unpleasant spice.

*Appearance:* http://www.qgginc.org.au/arcraider/selko2.gif

*Most likely played by:* Winona Ryder (from Alien Resurrection)


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 5)*

*Segwin Drathis - Reluctant Jedi Master*
Found early by Jedi recruiters Segwin Drathis grew up in Jedi training. Segwin's father was a senior bureaucrat on an Arkanian colony world. From an early age Segwin understood both order and responsibility.  Bookish for a youth, Segwin never intended to spend much time off Coruscant, but his master had other ideas.

Segwin’s formative years were spent in the library and museums of the Jedi Compound on Coruscant. He has a youthful interest in the history of his home systems, including their Sith past. His master instructed him that he would not be allowed anymore than the basic knowledge of the Sith until his training progressed. Such knowledge is dangerous he was told.

His master took Segwin aside from his studies to give him gruelling training in the force and a wide verities of skill. Most of the training was done in Jedi facilities but Segwin was taken on a number of trips into different systems as his master did research.

Only now did Segwin understand the culmination of the travel and research. His master had been planing an excavation of a series of Sith runes. The process took years and Segwin learnt much about the practical use of the force in this sort of investigation and gathering and collating information.

Back to the library and Segwin set about working in the discoveries they had found in the field. With his skill level he was given unfretted access to the works in the Jedi library regarding Sith lore. Sith lore although dangerous was considered a historical curiosity up until then. But the events on Tatooine and Naboo changed all that.  Now instead of just being an academic, Segwin is now one of the most knowledgeable Jedi in the Sith. Being a new threat to the Republic and more specifically to the Jedi order as a whole, Segwin's knowledge is beyond value.

But can someone with such knowledge be trusted?

*Personality:* In his natural environment Segwin is a sink for knowledge.  It doesn’t take long to realise that logic is his Segwin's favourite weapon, although he understands all too well that some problems can’t be solved with logic.  These are the sorts of problems Segwin hopes to avoid.

Segwin can be somewhat arrogant, having placed himself in an almost higher class than those of his junior.  Long ago though he learnt that his arrogance could be his downfall.  He soon accepted that everyone has different skills and abilities, and that he must accept that not everyone can live up to his standards.  However, Segwin's main dislike is for people who don’t work to the best of their abilities.

If anything Segwin is offended that his chosen field of expertises has become invaluable. Despite the obvious threat posed by the re-emergence of the Sith, Segwin is annoyed that his field of historical research has become so vital to the survival of the Republic.  Segwin only chose to study the Sith to better fight them and to help protect the Jedi form the influence of the dark side.  But Seqwin will never walk away from his responsibilities.

*Appearance:* http://www.qgginc.org.au/arcraider/segwin.gif

*Most likely played by:* Rutger Hauer


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*CHARACTERS (Part 6)*

*Iela Wa-Uun - Jedi Padawan*
Iela was born on the distant barren world of Nusami in the Outer Rim Territories.  Nusami was a desolate world orbiting a dying sun.  Iela was only 3 when she was discovered by accident.

A Jedi research team, who were in a nearby system examining ancient ruins, were attacked by pirates.  The Jedis' ship was heavily damaged and the closest system was that of Nusami.  Upon arrival the ship collided with a asteroid sending the vessel and its crew hurtling towards the world's surface.

After a short and fiery ride through the atmosphere, the Jedi ship crashed killing all aboard except for the lead Jedi, Master Uron-Don Sakron.  Braving the desert the Master Sakron somehow managed to make his way across the barren landscape to the village where Iela's parents lived.  Upon arriving in the village, Master Sakron collapsed, exhausted by his journey.

Master Sakron was well cared for by the villages' inhabitants for 3 long days during which time he was haunted by lucid visions of a terrible future involving a young woman.

After being rested back to health Master Sakron begun to sense strong emanations in the force from somewhere in the village.  Once fully recovered, he begun helping where he could while also looking for the sensation he had felt.  Eventually Master Sakron found the source of the disturbance in the form of Iela.

Master Sakron approached Iela's parents, informed them of Iela's "special gift" and requested that he be given permission to train her.  Iela's parents agreed, and soon after Iela was introduced to the ways of the Jedi.

Master Sakron knew that his ability to train Iela was limited, and fraught with danger at her young age.  As a result, he travelled across the desert to his crashed ship to repair the sub-space transceiver.  This would allow him to contact the a nearby ship allowing them to be rescued.

The responses to Master Sakron's transmissions were few.  Most responded that they were on their way to some other destination and couldn't help.  This lack of response lasted for some months but eventually the entire village including Master Sakron and Iela were rescued by an older smuggler and transported to Coruscant just prior to Nusami's sun went nova.

Once there Master Sakron requested that Iela be given over to the Jedi Council to continue her training.  Although reluctant, knowing that they would never see their child again, Ie;a's parents agreed feeling as though they owed their rescuer something and that their child would be safe   Iela was soon inducted into the Jedi Academy and begun her progression to Padawan.

When Iela turned 15 years of age, she was given over to the Jedi Master Haenis Sinne.  What was not known was that Master Sinne was a Dark Jedi in waiting.  He had read all about the Sith and what they had achieved.  He was dissatisfied with the way the Council was bowing to the Senate's wishes and had begun studying the dark arts.

When he was given Iela as his Padawan he sensed something dark within her, and begun training her to be his new dark apprentice.  Luckily the Jedi Council detected this darkness and moved against Master Sinne.  Unfortunately by the time the Council had made their move, Sinne had disappeared but not before erasing some of Iela's memories.  What was errased is still unknown.

The council debriefed the young Padawan and found that some of the skills she had learnt were also removed by her dark Master.  Knowing they must act quickly, the council gave ownership of Iela over to the great Jedi Library.  There she became the student of the Jedi Knight Segwin Drathis who was studying himself to become a Jedi Master.  Segwin was a field researcher for the library and specialised in the collection and study of Jedi Artefacts.  His specialty though was the Sith.

More recently Drathis had discovered a strange emanation in the force coming from the mid-rim.  This was confirmed by the council who requested that he investigate.

*Appearance:* http://www.qgginc.org.au/arcraider/iela2c.gif

*Most likely played by:* Complete unknown Asian actress


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...*

*STAR WARS - The Arc Raider Legacy
SERIES I: The Araxian Conspiracy
EPISODE I: A Noble Cause*

Since the discovery of the Trade Federation's deception of the Republic at Naboo, the Galactic Republic has enjoyed peace in the galaxy.

Much to the Republic's dismay, antipathy towards the Senate and its ideals has steadily increased in the Mid Rim and Outer Rim Territories.  Numerous systems have begun to turn away from the Republic and have moved to create their own governing bodies.

This has created a newfound freedom for some worlds, but has allowed corrupt and power hungry politicians to maneuver themselves into positions of influence in others.  One such area known as the ARAXIAN SECTOR is in the midst of such a struggle.

This has not gone unnoticed by the Jedi Council who have also sensed a disturbance in the Force.  This has prompted the dispatching of two JEDI KNIGHTS, the Guardians of Peace in the galaxy, to investigate the disturbances whilst acting as bodyguards for a Verpine Envoy...


----------



## Hooly (Jan 1, 2005)

*A Noble Cause (Part 1)*

The ship suddenly lurched from hyperspace.  Jedi Master Segwin Drathis, standing at the bridge of the small Verpine designed transport, stared out through the view port and towards the blue-green planet which spun slowly before them.  A tall Verpine dressed in military garb approached Drathis.

"Master Drathis.  We have arrived at Dal-Kinsal, capital of the Araxian Technocratic Alliance."

"Thank you Captain.  Please advise the Councillor of our arrival", the wizened Arcadian replied.

"Of course".

With that, the Verpine Captain walked back to his command chair.

It was at that point that the Jedi Master felt something wash over him; something cold, and malice.  The Master closed his white pupil-less eyes for a moment and allowed the Force to speak with him.  It was an unusual sensation as though he could see the disturbance, but his fingers were just out of its reach.  The feeling eluded him.  Was it from the planet, or was it from something much larger that was going occur?  Suddenly the door behind him rushed open and the familiar sounds of his Padawan, Iela Wa-Uun, entered the room.

"Master..."

Drathis raised his hand, and almost on cue, the young Padawan stopped mid sentence.  After a short pause, Master Drathis opened his eyes, gave a slight sigh, and turned towards his Padawan.  Segwin knew how special his Padawan was, even though she was still young and naive.  He also knew that Iela's Padawanship had only been given to him in a caretaker capacity, mainly because the Jedi Council was genuinely scared of her.  What that was, he didn't know, and until this time, had never considered asking.  When the Council had given him this mission, they alluded to the fact that Iela had some connection to this sector of space.  It was no coincidence that this mission had been given to him though, and that Iela was involved.  He had forseen it.  Unfortunately, even considering his unique gift in being able to accurately foresee future events, he still could not tell which path his young apprentice's life would take, only that she was destined for great power.  Perhaps it was this that the council feared.

"Iela.  You slept well?"

"Yes Master", said the young Padawan.  "But it was not our arrival that woke me, but a terrible dream".

"I see.  Nightmares and dreams are the force telling us how to shape our experiences so we may better understand them my young apprentice".

"Yes Master".  Iela appeared bewildered by her Master's comments.

"It could however be something else, as I sensed that this area of space is shrouded by the Dark Side.  As soon as we entered the system I feel a disturbance in the force."

The young Padawan's brow creased as her Master's words hinted at something sinister.

"Should I be concerned?"

"No.  Just be cautious.  We have a Verpine Ambassador to protect after all".

Iela was not the best at sensing others thoughts, but she could tell well enough, that her Master was troubled or at the very worst, was hiding something from her.

Sensing the uneasiness of his Padawan, Segwin quickly changed the subject.

"Well, perhaps we should see how the Councillor is progressing".

The two Jedi then exited the bridge and made their way to Councillor Rev Nepraii's chamber.

---------------------------

"Yes, yes Kai.  I know its crooked", claimed the young Verpine Diplomat to her droid companion, "but you know how much I hate this formal attire".

The door to the Councillor's chamber chimed.

"Who is it now?" questioned the Councillor.

"Its Master Drathis Councillor.  We are approaching the planet.  Are you are ready to depart".

The Verpine having the utmost respect for the Jedi quickly moved to the door.

"Of course Master Drathis.  Sorry to keep you waiting".  The door to the councillor's chamber snapped open to reveal the Verpine in the midst of dressing in a somewhat formal uniform.  Segwin and Iela looked on as the Verpine's attire resembled a cross between that of a Republic Senator, and that of a member of a technical crew.  The young Padawan broke the silence.

"As ready as a Verpine will ever be".

The Verpine's antennae twitched.  "What?  Its the pants isn't it?"

---------------------------

The ship quickly travelled through the atmosphere and to the surface of the planet.  The capital city of Leit-Sek was adorned with some of the most exquisite buildings in the galaxy, rivalling such worlds as Naboo and Zuntic.  Many of the city's white and brown buildings had huge spires making the city more like a oversized birthday cake rather than an expansive metropolis.  Nestled in the middle of the city was the largest of the buildings - the Presidential Palace.

The Verpine designed transport quickly flitted between the spires making its way to the palace itself.  Eventually, the ship came to rest on a platform specifically designed to accommodate the needs of the Palace, more so those distinguished guests who had been invited to the Araxian Technocratic Alliance's gala dinner.  As the landing jets hissed, the ramp of the ship lowered, and four figures emerged namely that of the two Jedi, the Verpine Councillor, and her droid aide Kai.

"I despise these functions Master Drathis", claimed the Verpine Councillor as it pulled at the uniform colar.  "Why we can't just do this via holonet is beyond me.  I suppose it’s just the Human way of doing things.  All this pomp and ceremony".

The Arcadian Jedi nodded his head in agreement, while looking over at his human Padawan who seemed preoccupied looking around at the palace walls and the city beyond.  Suddenly, a hover droid appeared from a door in the side of the palace, and made its way towards the group.

"Councillor Nepraii.  You have been designated to reside in suite 34A.  Accomodation has been provided for your companions in an adjoining suite.  If you will follow me".

With that the droid spun around and started making its way back towards the palace.

"That would be a model Hokernex HS-224-K, a model that was superseded a few years back.  And from the way it spoke, the software it's using is about 4 years out of date."

Segwin could sense there was trouble in the councillors words.

"Is there a problem?"

"Vastly outdated technology Master Drathis.  This planet's economy is in dire jeopardy"

Iela touched Segwin on the arm.

"Master, look."

Segwin turned and saw his young Padawan pointing towards the lower levels of the palace.  Hundreds of brown coloured, heavily armed battle droids could be seen assembling on the streets of the city.  Scattered in amongst the battle droids were about ten droidekas.

"Seems strange to have that many droids for security purposes.  There is something amiss here Iela".

"Would you care for me to look into it Master?" questionsed the young Padawan eagerness in her voice.  Segwin could sense the anticipation from his learner.

"Not for the moment Padawan.  But keep your wits about you, I sense you'll be needing them soon enough".

The four then followed the droid into the palace as the door snapped shut behind them...


----------



## Hooly (Jan 12, 2005)

*A Noble Cause (Part 2)*

"You want me to do what?", exclaimed Stim, as he fell back into his chair.

"An easy job for you Mr Sellack", responded the bloated Herglic.  "You come highly recommended".

Stim Sellack, a well known mercenary for hire round these parts surveyed the landscape of the Herglic's joules, pondering how much something like this Forak Nebula was worth - and wondering if it was really worth getting him and his crew's hide blown into the Outer Rim for.

"Well lets just say me and my crew get a bit - you know - anxious when we're asked to steal a priceless artefact from an impenetrable vault contained in a building opposite the Government Palace which at the time will be crawling with half the planet's battle droids and security contingent."

"So you cannot do the job.  Belloq would be most upset". The Herglic sneered in Stim's direction and started to reach over to take back the cred chip.

Stim knew he owed enough to Belloq the Hutt for the purchase of his beaten up Ghtroc Freighter, the Arc Raider, to blow out the cargo hold of a Corellian Corvette, so with that he slid forward in an attempt to reach the cred chip before the Herglic did.

"Now, now, let’s not get hasty here.  I didn't say we couldn't do the job.  It’s just going to take some planning tis all.  Might be worth a couple of thousand extra?"

Stim looked over at his co-pilot Selko Fema who was seated at the bar covering the entrance.  He could tell she was worried, as he saw her eyes dart from one patron to the next.  What was it about her that was so unusual?  Stim suddenly realised he still hadn't finished dealing with the Herglic and so pretended to have a long thought between sentences.

"Of course we could just go back and tell Belloq that you've been fiddling the books.  I'm sure he'd be impressed."

Stim cast his associate Aladan Wolf a smile.  It was Aladan who had given him that titbit of information - what Stim would call an ace up his sleeve.  He didn't trust Aladan all that much, after all he had been sent by Belloq to 'keep an eye on things', but he knew his skills with a calcupad, and a blaster were a good combination in any language.

The Herglic's eyes narrowed and it blubbery hide rippled as his blow hole twitched nervously.

"Hrrmm..you drive a hard bargain Mr Sellak.  I gather a nice 3000 credits might do he trick?"

The Herglic reached into his pocket, and produced a bag of credits, slamming them down on the table.

"As well as getting a cool 10G from Belloq for the favour he owes you", Stim held back the anticipation in his voice, "Manaton, I'd say our business here is done."

With that the transaction was complete and the crew of the Arc Raider exited the bar.

The first to leave was Stim a tall muscular man who had travelled from one side of the galaxy to the next, mostly taking out ex-cons and spice dealers.  Stim was an ex-Sector Ranger and knew the underside of this sector better than anyone.

Stim was closely followed by his new shadow, Aladan Wolf, a mercenary for hire and part time accountant to one of the most corrupt crime lords in the Araxian Sector - Belloq the Hutt.

Two persons exited the bar next namely Stim's friend and co-pilot Selko Fema, and Stim's second hired gun, Garrat Brax.  Garrat was an unfortunate fellow, burned in a plasma fire very early in life on a wayward planet somewhere out in Wild Space where medical supplies and bacta were rare.  Most who looked at Garrat became nauseous as his burns covered most of his body, leaving him a shell of a man, but a man with a keen eye with a blaster, and a knack for getting into places even the finest of thieves would be envious of.

Stim paused for a moment, turned and looked over his motley crew of thieves and mercenaries.  The plan started as only a twinkle and suddenly hit him like a supernova.  What if they conned their way into the Museum?  No blasters fired.  No alarms.  Selko came closer to him.

"Stim.  You right?"

"Selko - I've got a plan."


----------

